# How far apart in age are your Dogs



## GeorgiaJason (Jan 16, 2011)

Interested to know how far apart every one got their Dogs


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I had 12 yr old Clover when Onyx came home at 7 weeks.
Onyx was 5 months when I adopted 21 month old Kacie. Clover passed at almost 15 yrs of age.
Karlo~ 8 weeks came into the picture when Onyx was 2.5 yrs, Kacie almost 4.
Now Karlo is almost two!! Time sure does fly!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

First we got Chopper, then three years later we got Molly, then eleven years later we got Dodger.


----------



## GeorgiaJason (Jan 16, 2011)

wow onyx that is amazing


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

4 to 5 yrs apart is perfect for me!

Get to raise and focus on training and socializing one and then knowing exactly what I'm adding the new pup to!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> 4 to 5 yrs apart is perfect for me!
> 
> Get to raise and focus on training and socializing one and then knowing exactly what I'm adding the new pup to!


Indeed! Five years between dogs here! Also works out great in that the younger dog defers to the older dog based on her seniority, so both dogs get along great. Too close in age (like one or two years age difference) would have probably caused constant squabbles for the alpha position, as my older dog likes to think that she is boss.

A new pup needs a lot of one-on-one time for training, bonding, socializing. Having an older dog that is settled means I did not feel _too_ guilty spending more time with the younger one during his first year.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Our two are almost exactly 6 months apart in age. We got Harley at 8 weeks and Annie was about 12 weeks old when we got her. They're both 3, Harley will be 4 in April. 
Hopefully the next one will be coming this spring. (yay!)


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Raven is 3 and Kaiser is 1. I had Raven for 3 years before I added Kaiser (who was 1 when I got him).


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I marked same age, as Niko and Rosa are just two months apart.


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

Including my moms dogs, they are close in age, which means in a few years, we'll be heartbroken to the extreme. Lexie is 8, Cooper is 7, Racey is 9, Beau is 4, Rem is 5 months.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

My Sirius (mini poodle) is 10, Lobo is 6, Negra is 3.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Banshee (Boxer) 11, Sierra (Boxer) 5, Jax (GSD) 3


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

Cleo is 12, King is 7, Maui is 3, Skylar is almost 9 months (will be on the 26th) 

They are pretty good ages and get along good together- Maui and Skylar are really close, they bonded the best, Skylar bonded with King, Maui and King didn't really bond but they like eachother, Cleo doesn't like anyone


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Rocky and Cash were 4.5 years apart, which I consider to be ideal. Soon I'll have a 9-year old and a puppy.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

King 7 years, Indy 4 years, Frank 9 months


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I could not vote, I would have to say all of the above. 

Babs and Jenna, Tori and Heidi, Milla and Ninja, Baby Beans and Dolly are littermates. Number one, same age.

Joy is 18 months old, and Bear and Beansy are 10 months old, so 6-12 months.

Babs and Jenna, Tori and Heidi, Milla and Ninja are all August litters, so Babs and Tori are 1 year apart, Tori and Milla are 2 years apart. 

Odessa is right in the middle between Milla and Tori at three years. 

So my eldest were five in August, My next two were four in August, Odessa was three in October, My next two were two in August, Joy was one in July, and the puppies will be one in March.


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

Dexter is 11 months and Luke is almost 5 years old. So, far, they love each other! I hope that doesn't change. Both are neutered, of course.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Beau was 12 when Stark came home (8 weeks) and I don't like how far apart in age they were. Poor Beau took a lot of nonsense when Stark was around.. lol.

Beau lived with my parents (3 hours away) while Stark is with me, so they only saw eachother for a few weeks at a time when either one of us visited.

Stark is 21 months now and I am not yet ready to add another mostly because Stark just isn't ready mentally. He still requires my time and so I will wait another year or just abouts until I think he is "bomb proof" in regards to training. Obviously maintance is required but I want him to have a good solid foundation before I take time away from him and add another puppy.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Pyrate and Raina are almost 5 years apart. I got Raina when I did because I wanted to get a good pup while Pyrate was young enough to put up with puppy antics so we got Raina from Germany at a little over 12 months.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

LK was 9 when we brought Kit home. 
LK was 14 and Kit was 5 when we brought Frag home.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I should have mentioned when I replied before that I would not again get two puppies that close in age. I would wait until the first dog was 2 years old, or like Elisabeth said, wait until the dog is rock-solid. Mostly for my own sanity.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

J is almost 2 and Sparkles is 9+.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Mine are three years apart and it is perfect, IMO.


----------



## BigBeaux (Jan 17, 2011)

I have a 3 year old Yorkie


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Mine are exactly 4 months apart (which I don't recommend for most people, lol. It works for us). 

Tomorrow Carly turns 12 months and Sage turns 8 months.
No more dogs for at least 2 years.

(My Italian Greyhounds are 14, 12 and 11. Fun when they were young, not so fun when old and rickety.  )


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

I cant answer the poll accurately- Dakota is going to be 7 in March. Ditto will be 3 in April. Daisy will be 2 in June.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Ivy and Mason are 4 years apaprt.

Mason is going to be 1 (March 31) and Ivy is going to be 5 (May 5)


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Tanner just turned 5, and Molly will turn 4 next month. Right now they are 2 years apart, otherwise they are normally a year apart. Next time I plan to have my dogs ages more spaced out.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

When I was with my ex-fiance I had: Midas (5 years), Mason (3 years), Kya (3 years) but was added as a rescue when Mason was 2 years old and Midas was 4, and then Madix (1 year). 

When we split, I took two and he kept two. He kept Mason and Kya - they are only 3 months apart so they play well together. The ex (who I am friends with, so I often see my other two babies and dog sit with all 4 together), is fairly lazy when it comes to obedience up-keep and exercise requirements - so the two "easy" dogs were best for him. 

Midas is REALLY lazy and doesn't really like to play so I do TONS of stuff with Madix - both physically and mentally every day. They both have the temperament of testing the waters obedience-wise so I'm the best place for them to be. Also, I'm super active and so Madix is a happy camper and then I come home and veg out with Midas. 



elisabeth_00117 said:


> I will wait another year or just abouts until I think he is "bomb proof" in regards to training. Obviously maintance is required but I want him to have a good solid foundation before I take time away from him and add another puppy.


I would like to get another shepherd in no less than a year, probably closer to two though for this same reason. I want Madix solid and mostly in "maintenance" while I start working with another puppy. Midas by that time will probably barely be moving (SO LAZY) so that should work out well...


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Meeka was 12 when we got Kelso as an 8 week old pup. Will never do that again. 

Kelso was 10 months when we got Allie, who was probably younger than we initially thought, maybe his age, maybe 1.5 yrs at the oldest when she came here, so not a "puppy" but young?

I love, love having a male and female that are close in age. It is going to be heartbreaking if they get old/sick/pass at the same time, but at the same time a beautiful life, our partners in crime 

Ideally maybe a male and female that are 2-3 years apart, with the male being the older one as they seem to mature less quickly. 

If we waited until Kelso was perfect we would have never had another dog.. :wild: But I understand what people are saying, I would not have wanted another dog when he was 6 mo or less.

Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

Hmm... a very difficult one to answer really!

Achielles (RIP) was about 4 when we got,
Breaca is 12 and was about 3 when we got,
Axel (RIP) was about 9 when we got,
Malfoy is about 5 (got at about age 2 from shelter)
Moxie is 3 now (DOB: 12-28-07)
Jinx is 3 now (DOB: 5-3-07)
Hella is almost 2 (what's their birthday Samba!? Around mother's day I think of 09?)
and Sassy will be 1 around mother's day...

Whew! That made me think lol 

So, I have ages all over the place and really I find I tend to add to the pack when the right dog comes along... I haven't actively searched for a puppy since Moxie lol and before that, actively searched for Axel... so...


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Riley is now 6 years old. Zena is 7 or 8 years old according to her vet at home. Shelby is 19 months old. Shasta is 8 months old.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Right now Masi (gsd) is 2.5, Jynx (aussie) 11, and Jag (aussie) 10.

When I had just the four shepherds, Jake & Kodi were 4 years apart, while Sami and Dodge were 1.5 years apart.


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

Havoc will be 9 in april and Chili is 13 months old.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sinister will be 3-4 years old when I get another puppy.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

All of mine are 2 years or more apart. Kenya 10/03, Coke 07/06, Nikon 09/08, Pan 08/10. The first two I got as adults, second two as puppies.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Liesje said:


> All of mine are 2 years or more apart. Kenya 10/03, Coke 07/06, Nikon 09/08, Pan 08/10. The first two I got as adults, second two as puppies.


Pan :wub:


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

1st set was 12 years apart. When my 1st GSD was about 13, I adopted a rescue Rottie about 1 year old. The idea was that since Cherry was THE perfect dog, she could help me train the new one. This was probably good logic, but a a couple years too late. Although they did like each other, the difference in energy and interests made more work for me. 
2nd set was also about 10. When my Rott was an elder, I found a cute little fluff ball abandoned and brought her home thinking she looked like at least part GSD. Coco, the dog I found, has been the most frustrating and disappointing dog I have ever encountered. When she was 4 I realized at my age.... if I wait until the end of her lifetime to finally get the GSD that I really had wanted I would be in my mid 60's before and I knew I couldn't wait that long. Going through a difficult long term relationship breakup I decided I would indulge myself by finally getting the GSD pup. It took much of my time and attention to raise her which took my focus off the demise of the relationship. The 2nd dog I acquired as a "do over" since my older dog is a pita. The younger one has been a good influence on the older one, and there has been huge improvements in some of her problem behavior issues. 
So my current dogs are 4 years apart. I think this is a great spread. I think 4-6 years is ideal. 
Having gone through old age with 2 large dogs, I can't imagine doing it with 2 simultaneously. Hospice type care is intense, emotional, time consuming, and expensive. I wouldn't want to be providing this kind of care to 2 at once. But I've learned too much spacing in years means the dogs can't enjoy each other's companionship in the same way that 2 dogs in prime can.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I couldn't answer the poll part since I have 5. Nike will be 11 in May (geesh, time flies). Her daughter, Alexis, will be 8 in April. Nike's other daughter, Vala, is 6.5. Vala's two kids, Donovan and Deja, will be 2 in March. Years ago, there was usually 3-8 years between my dogs.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I checked 1.5 to 2 or more.
My oldest is Apache, he is 8. When I got him Chazzy was about 7. I got Kiya when Apache was almost 2. Kiya is 6 now and the baby is 1 year old.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Approx. 11 years.


----------



## DarkStars (Nov 3, 2008)

Kane is 1 yr and 1 week older than Kiah. They get along wonderfully, and I really could not ask for a better pair! They have the same energy levels, play great together and I think from their closeness in age they have a really strong bond with each other. 

Although, looking back I would probably not get two so close in age again. I knew when I got Kane that I definitely wanted a second, and wanted them to be close in age so they would have similar energy levels and be able to enjoy each other... but
it was tough going thru puppy training with Kane, then a year later going thru it all over again with Kiah. Reading thru some other posts some things were mentioned that I never thought of, which would lead me to wait 3-4 yrs before adding another.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Yes Crystal, I agree I have 2 dogs that are 1 year a part and I wish I would have waited (not much choice when I rescued her) for a new puppy.
Max is 9 years old, Meika is 6 years old, Macy is 4 years old and Sasha will be 3 years old in April. Ugh
and can you believe it...I am looking at a new puppy for 2012?? maybe


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Ike and Argos are about 4.5 years apart. Argos and Anka are 10 months apart. Anka and Cade are 14 months apart. Cade and Tag are 10 months apart. The dogs range from 8years to 11 months old- with the bulk being on the younger side. It's a lot of work and I am very lucky that DH is a major dog person. We pretty much split the dogs. 

And I will say that every dog was pretty well schooled in basic obedience before the next dog came along. Everyone gets trained in this house


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I only have Bianca, but I got her when she was 4 years old.

My previous two dogs were around 2 years apart in age but I found them both as strays as adults within 6 months of each other.
Unfortunately I also lost both within 3 months of each other (at 12 and 14 years old) and after that I don't ever want two dogs that close in age. It's just too difficult to lose them both like that.


----------



## Hercules (Aug 1, 2010)

We got Juno the day after we got Zeus and he is only 4 days older than her


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

Amy our Mini Schnauzer was 10 when we Got Jake.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Hunter is 2.5 years and my new pup is almost 5 weeks old. Perfect age gap for me, because they are close enough to play well together, can grow old together, but I won't lose them a month apart.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Aiden is 4.5, Carma is 1 and Tulah is 8 weeks. I would have spread the two girls farther apart but didn't want to pass up on the breeding. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sinister will be 5 years old in March and Draco will be 8 months old at that time.


----------



## 45yearsofGSDs (Sep 19, 2013)

Approx 6 years. The relationship they have is AWESOME. Now whether it's like boyfriend/girlfriend, best of buddies or mother and offspring I don't know. But I do know that they can not be parted, they're very protective of each other and one never goes anywhere without the other. IMHO, they're the perfect pair!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Luther was 3 years older than Morgan, I think that was a perfect age spread.

Luther died young when Morgan was 4. She was alone for 3 years and almost forgot how to be a dog.

Morgan turned 7 when Otto was 3 months. He was born to beast but the age spread was fine until she was about 10. He was in his prime but she was starting to have DM symptoms and just didn't have it anymore to play with him.

Otto and Venus are 4 1/2 years apart. The beast finally grew up at that point and he's been a good daddy to her and enjoys playing with her but they definitely have the parent relationship Morgan and Otto had. Not the husband and wife, brother and sister relationship Luther and Morgan had.


----------



## AnaleighK12k14 (Mar 24, 2014)

Mine are about 1 year 7 months apart. Kona is 22 months and Kooper is 11 weeks. They are getting along great and Kona had been very gentle and patient with him. 

They're still getting used to each other so they're a bit if a handful together right now. But I can already tell they're gonna be best friends. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

Eko and Xena are about 9 months apart. He is 2 and she will be 2 in November.


----------



## Rottendog (Mar 6, 2014)

We have a three dog theory here. I always like to keep 3 so if one has to go to the vet or is taken on a outing, the others will have company while we are gone. I just lost my dear Black Lab Zoey at 17 to old age in Feb of this year. My Yellow Lab mix Biscuit is now 11 and Annabelle my Flat Coat is now 9. Our new GSD pup will be coming home the end of June. So we will have a good bit of difference in age of the two older ones. I'm sure they will bring him/her up right!


----------

